# Mr Bill



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mr. Bill!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Noticed over on TTMB that the geezer make it one more mile, Linda..

Many Happy Returns, old friend...and teacher....:mpd:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4938044&posted=1#post4938044


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Let's see.....If I'm 37 that will put Mr. Bill knocking at 39?
Happy Birthday Senior Guillermo! gb


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Let's see.....If I'm 37 that will put Mr. Bill knocking at 39?
> Happy Birthday Senior Guillermo! gb


and it'd make both of you liars!

:rotfl:


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!! and may more.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Better late than never!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry for the delay but HAPPY BIRTHDAY (belated). Hope you had a great day.


----------

